# 2008 Center console quesion



## digitalis46613 (May 2, 2015)

Can anyone confirm, in the center console, between the inside bin and the rear panel, is there a hollow space above the cup holder? I can see there's about 1-1/2" to 2" between the plastic, but I wasn't sure if it was hollow. I want to install two USB chargers for the rear seat occupants to plug in to. Is this feasible? The power is right under it on the lighter socket, so that doesn't concern me.
Can anyone get a picture of the bottom side without the cup holders? Thanks!


----------

